# Ohio State Marching Band performs classical music tribute during halftime of The Game



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

OSU lost on the gridiron but continued to win in the hearts of Buckeyes fans with this wonderful halftime performance by TBDITL featuring music by classical composers.

Halftime Show: Ohio State Marching Band ends regular season with a classical performance


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's nice to know that there are still a few bands out there that a) can play that well while marching and b) play great (or at least good). French National Defile! This is what should be featured at halftime on Superbowl shows; the University of Arizona band played Superbowl I almost 60 years, but now it's all pre-taped hip-hop and rap crap.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

On the other hand, the author of linked article need a bit more classical education. 


Overture to Candide - Bernstein
Toccata in D minor - Bach
Wedding March - Mendelssohn
Le Régiment de Sambre et Meuse - Planquette 
Habanera from Carmen - Bizet
Festive Overture - Debussy
1812 Overture - Shostakovich
Simple Gifts - Brackett
Hallelujah - Handel


----------

